# Wyoming Homestead on 2.5 Acres



## J10Kev (Sep 3, 2002)

Charming country homestead with greenhouse, raised beds, fruit trees, asparagus, windbreaks, perennial beds, drip irrigation, excellent well, chicken coop, livestock shelter. House has 2 bedrooms/1 bath with new french door with opening sidelights on south side. Freshly painted and comes with newer large refrigerator, antique stove in excellent condition and washer. Covered porch with adjacent hot tub. 2 car insulated and heated garage with 220v. Additional shop. 4 grain bins for storage. Large parking area. Shooting range. Surrounded by over 1500 acres of open hunting land. Very quiet and private. Views. 25 minutes to Torrington, WY and 30 minutes to Scottsbluff, NE. $139,900. Email [email protected] for pictures or more details. Thanks!


----------



## J10Kev (Sep 3, 2002)

Wow, I knew it would not be an easy sell, but No One is interested in my house?? I think I'm hurt. LOL It is the most peaceful place I have ever lived, but life is moving us other places. 

Bump


----------



## prairiedog (Jan 18, 2007)

would love it but alas above my price range


----------



## buffalocreek (Oct 19, 2007)

You'd attract a lot more interest if you post pictures of your place here. It's not really that hard to do.


----------



## freedom-rider (Jul 5, 2009)

Sounds AWESOME but have a large family and would need a much larger place. I agree about the pics.


----------



## sanjoman (Nov 12, 2009)

Man I wish I could jump on that...my 2 bdrm 1 and a half bath condo with an attatched garage and small back yard 1200 sq ft might sell for 125,000 good luck


----------



## sunny225 (Dec 4, 2009)

Is this still up for sale? Any more info on it?


----------

